# Dog parka suggestions?



## woollybugger (Oct 13, 2007)

Looking to get the dog a parka for late season. I never had one for any of my previous dogs. Any differnce between the Cabelas or the Avery? Any real advantage to getting a 3mm neoprene vs. the 5mm neoprene?


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Get the Avery with the handle slot built in the top, also they have neoprene pads built in on the sides that help for floatation. The advantage of having the 5mm is thicker = warmer and it is a bit tougher and won't tear easily when your dog goes in the phrag or cattails for a retrieve. The handle on top is nice when you need to help pull your dog up in a boat.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

+1 for the Avery. Joel Draxler gave me one of his old ones last fall, and it worked amazingly for my dog. The handle is an awesome feature. Just make sure whichever one you decide to buy is made of Armor-flex neoprene. Its tough as nails and doesn't rip easily.


----------



## grouse dog (Jul 20, 2011)

Avery does make a very nice vest. are you referring to the avery boaters parka? if so, i will have some of those available soon if anybody is interested.

the will be on my web site listed in my signature as soon as they arrive.


----------



## woollybugger (Oct 13, 2007)

I am looking at the avery dog parka, but have only seen it in a catalog. Has everythign that I think that I want; 5mm neoperene, handles, floatation, lead hookup, killer weed camo, etc. Let me know how much you are asking for one. I might be making an order to Macks Prairie Wings and get one from them. How soon will you have them? (or for how long will you have them, since I won't really need one until November)?


----------



## grouse dog (Jul 20, 2011)

it depends on the size, all sizes for the KW-1 boaters parka are $44.99 except the 2xl and 3xl and they are $47.99. I will get them hopefully in a week or so and will carry them all the time. if you need to see what size you may need, there is a size chart on my web site on the standard dog parka page page. http://www.trainingyourretriever.com/av ... dog-parka/


----------



## woollybugger (Oct 13, 2007)

I picked up an Avery boaters dog parka from Cabela's for $30. I need to trim it some in the front legs, but overall it seems to fit well. I like the idea of protecting my dog on cold weather hunts. I like the D-rings on the top, too. How many seasons do you get from a dog vest before it wears out? (at that price, maybe I should have bought 2?).


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

I've yet to find one that fits my dog. She hates them anyway.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

woollybugger said:


> I picked up an Avery boaters dog parka from Cabela's for $30. I need to trim it some in the front legs, but overall it seems to fit well. I like the idea of protecting my dog on cold weather hunts. I like the D-rings on the top, too. How many seasons do you get from a dog vest before it wears out? (at that price, maybe I should have bought 2?).


3 years so far and the vest is still in great shape. Now I want to get a white vest for my dog for those snowy days. Did Cabelas have white vests for $30?


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Are you going to get matching boots and a handbag, too?


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Loke said:


> Are you going to get matching boots and a handbag, too?


The white vests just help camo the dog in the snow for late season hunts. As far as matching boots and a handbag goes, probably not. My dog likes puss, he isn't one.


----------

